# Happy Birthday, Nox!!!



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Happy birthday, Nox!!! I hope you are having a great day! :jumpingforjoy: :balloons:   B) 

(They sure don't have enough choices of emoticons here do they? )


----------



## krishna (Aug 7, 2004)

Happy,Happy Joy,Joy!!!!


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

happy birthday Nox!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Thank you all so much!!! This past year has passed so FAST!!! LOL...  

...my advice: Take time to stop and smell the roses!!!


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

you're welcome.  

thanks for the excellent advice, we sometimes forget to do that.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Lately happy birthday by me, Nox. I hope it was fun, and all your family was nice to you  and that all wishes were succeded.


----------

